# Pixie Endor Ignition coil



## Canuckflyer (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a complete Pixie Endor motor bike but the ignition coil is defective.  If anyone has a coil or knows where to have a core rebuilt i would appreciate either.


----------



## Berini (Jul 29, 2017)

Hallo,

It is not that I have one, just wondering how you made out because I am looking for the same for a friend of mine here in New Brunswick.

Rgds,

John.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 29, 2017)

You might try your search in Europe as the Pixe was a copy of a Germany Victoria. I used to have 3 Pixe motors on bikes 2 ran okay the other I could not get to run.


----------



## Berini (Aug 2, 2017)

David Brown said:


> You might try your search in Europe as the Pixe was a copy of a Germany Victoria. I used to have 3 Pixe motors on bikes 2 ran okay the other I could not get to run.



Hi ,
First of all, thanks for your reply!
A shame that I was not familar with the Cabe two years ago when we still lived in Guelph!
I did try Europe, I used to have a Vicky FM 38 back in Holland.
I do have an address now in Germany where they rewind the coils, by the way, I saw a ILO FM38 for sale in Holland reasonably priced.
In case you are interested just get back to my personal e-mail  - gasteveld@outlook.com-  

Rgds,

John Nyenhuis.


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 2, 2017)

Berini said:


> Hi ,
> First of all, thanks for your reply!
> A shame that I was not familar with the Cabe two years ago when we still lived in Guelph!
> I did try Europe, I used to have a Vicky FM 38 back in Holland.
> ...



I MIGHT, I repeat, MIGHT have a coil. Im away for a few weeks but remind and Ill check when i get back.

Wayne


----------



## Neil Props (Sep 29, 2017)

MaxGlide said:


> I MIGHT, I repeat, MIGHT have a coil. Im away for a few weeks but remind and Ill check when i get back.
> Any action on this thread? I'm also looking for a cool for my pixie? Anyone have any luck?
> 
> Wayne


----------

